# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  شروع کار با OrientDB

## مبین رنجبر

پس از معرفی و آشنایی با پایگاه داده OrientDB حالا نوبت به شروع کار و راه اندازی آن می رسد.

برای راه اندازی این پایگاه داده همانند دیگر اعضای خانواده NoSQL نیازمند هست بسته نرم افزاری آن دانلود شود.برای دانلود این بسته میتوانید به آدرس http://www.orientdb.org/download.htm مراجعه نمایید.

در بخش دانلود سایت OrientDB دو نوع بسته نرم افزاری مشاهده میکنید که Standard Edition برای نسخه عمومی که ویژگی های عمومی پایگاه های داده ای NoSQL را شامل میشود و Graph Edition که علاوه بر نسخه عمومی می توانید از امکانات گراف و مدل گراف هم بهره ببرید.

پس از دانلود استخراج فایل ها ، در پوشه Bin فایل های مختلفی وجود دارد.شاید برای شما سوال پیش بیاید که چرا از هر فایل 2 عدد موجود است.این به این دلیل است که فایل های با پسوند .bat برای سیستم عامل های تحت داس و ویندوز استفاده می شود و فایل های .sh برای سیستم عامل های یونیکس و لینوکس و مکینتاش.

برای اجرای سرور این پایگاه داده بسته به نوع سیستم عامل خود فایل server را از ترمینال اجرا نمایید.پس از اجرا ، سرور به پورت 2480 گوش می کند.

برای دسترسی به محیط مدیریتی 2 راه انتخاب دارید:

1 - استفاده از ترمینال : که می توانید با اجرای فایل console به محیط تحت متن مدیریتی OrientDB وارد شوید.

2 - استفاده از محیط گرافیکی تحت وب : که می توانید با رجوع به آدرس : http://127.0.0.1:2480/studio/ وارد این محیط شوید.

و اینک محیط کار با OrientDB آماده است.

----------


## baran_like71

فک کنم محیط گرافیکی با این آدرس در دسترسه: http://localhost:2480/studio/index.htm#/
یادم نمیاد از کجا پیداش کردم  :بامزه: 
ولی با این آدرس باز میشه ولی با اونی که تو سایتش هس نه!  چرا؟!

----------


## baran_like71

اگه بخوام با php با این بانک ارتباط برقرار کنم باید چیکار کنم؟ این فایل OrientDB/OrientDB.php رو که باید required بشه رو باید از کجا بیارم؟  :افسرده:

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> فک کنم محیط گرافیکی با این آدرس در دسترسه: http://localhost:2480/studio/index.htm#/
> یادم نمیاد از کجا پیداش کردم 
> ولی با این آدرس باز میشه ولی با اونی که تو سایتش هس نه!  چرا؟!


میان localhost و 127.0.0.1 فرقی نیست.




> اگه بخوام با php با این بانک ارتباط برقرار کنم باید چیکار کنم؟ این فایل OrientDB/OrientDB.php رو که باید required بشه رو باید از کجا بیارم؟


برای ارتباط OrientDB به زبان های برنامه نویسی می توانید درایور های مخصوص و همچنین راهنمای کار به هر زبان را از این آدرس دریافت کنید.

----------


## baran_like71

اینجا گفته :OrientDB-PHP uses autoload functionality, so you only need to include OrientDB.php file. درسته؟ خب ولی این فایل OrientDB.php رو از کجا باید بیارم.هرجا گشتم نبود .
آها این فایل منظورشه: https://github.com/AntonTerekhov/Ori...ive/master.zip
خب این فایل رو چجوری استفاده کنم؟
گفته : 
To install most recent version of library, just type

git clone git://github.com/AntonTerekhov/OrientDB-PHP.git


این ینی چی؟ باید کجا اینو تایپ کنم؟ 
می بخشید من هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم و باید برای یکی از درسام
 یه پروژه کوچیک با این بانک بنویسم!

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> اینجا گفته :OrientDB-PHP uses autoload functionality, so you only need to include OrientDB.php file. درسته؟ خب ولی این فایل OrientDB.php رو از کجا باید بیارم.هرجا گشتم نبود .
> آها این فایل منظورشه: https://github.com/AntonTerekhov/Ori...ive/master.zip
> خب این فایل رو چجوری استفاده کنم؟
> گفته : 
> To install most recent version of library, just type
> 
> git clone git://github.com/AntonTerekhov/OrientDB-PHP.git
> 
> 
> ...


فایل OrientDB.php در این لینکی که قرار دادید موجود است.برای دریافت درایور ، دانلود بسته از همان لینک کافی است و دستور بعدی که قرار دادید لازم نیست.برای اطلاعاتتون فقط عرض کنم که چون پروژه بر روی github قرار دارد شما برای دریافت یا می توانید فایل فشرده پروژه را دانلود کنید و یا از مخزن git دریافت کنید.

----------


## baran_like71

خب یه چیزاییشو فهمیدم :)
اومدم تو پوشه www که فایل login.php اونجاست پوشه OrientDB که فایل OrientDB.php توش بود رو گذاشتم.
بعدم کدای زیر رو اول فایل login.php نوشتم:


<?php

    require 'OrientDB/OrientDB.php';
    $db = new OrientDB('localhost', 2424);
    $connected = $db->connect('root', '339A915ABB778A82509BF6416A1671E3C141CBF1D2DD796EA  E8CCE12E9940823');
    
    $config = $db->DBOpen('temp', 'admin', 'admin');
    $isExists = $db->DBExists('temp');
    if ($isExists = true )
        {
            echo "Yes";
        }
    else
        {
            echo "No";
        }
?>    



البته اول دیتابیس temp رو دستی ایجاد کردم و پسورد root رو هم از فایل orientdb-server-config.xml پیدا کردم و اونجا گذاشتم.
فعلا yes رو به من برگردوند. این ینی به دیتابیس temp ام به درستی وصل شدم. 
اینا رو اینجا می نویسم تا بقیه هم بتونن استفاده کنم خودمم این پروژه رو هرجور شده تمومش کنم :(

فقط من نفهمیدم خط 4 و 5 دقیقا داره چیکار میکنه؟

----------

